# Info about Orientals?



## Madison (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm new here and have been looking at Orientals recently. I don't know much about them but they are quite beautiful and i'd love to know more about the breed. Does anyone know what their like? Or maybe some good links or something to give me more info on them? Anything would be great. Also if anyone has an Oriental, I was wandering if you'd say they are a good cat breed to go with, because i'm highly cnsidering it 


please and thankyou,

Madison


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

The breeder where I got my guys also breeds orientals. Apart from the coloration, they are very similar to Balinese.They are very smart and highly social. The males tend to be a bit more people oriented than the females. It is likely that they will want to be involved in everything you do  Males can get to about 10 pouns on average, femlase slightly less. They are long, lean and very athletic.

Hope this helps.
Kyle


----------



## Madison (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Kyle! Yes, anything helps so thanks again.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a link to Oriental cats.

http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/oriental.html

You can find purebred cats that need homes on Petfinder or there may be a Siamese rescue near you. They usually have other breeds, including Orientals.


----------



## Madison (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome, thanks Marie!


----------

